
We are Alpha Print and we 3D print homes & communities - randywmoore
http://alphaprint.tech
======
schoen
Do you have examples of buildings that you've printed as a demonstration? What
kind of printing device can operate on this scale?

~~~
randywmoore
Nope thats why I specifically said any help to get to an MVP or website
feedback. Good to see everyone thinks it's a scam website though kind of
silly.

------
xupybd
That website looks like a scam to me. Built with GoDaddy builder, dead links
everywhere. Strange unrelated links to amazon books.

It might be legit but way too many red flags for me to give them any money.

~~~
randywmoore
Nope thats why I specifically said any help to get to an MVP or website
feedback. Good to see everyone thinks it's a scam website though kind of
silly. Not sure where the dead links are. Some book titles are not yet
published. Some are through KDP thats why theyre amazon links and the items
are recommendations from the books or unique items we thought would be nice to
link. not sure the links in the shop let you purchase anything yet still
linking payment account and there's legal stuff to deal with before we can
actually accept anything besides donations or sales of tertiary products we
want to go with the homes. we wanted to just see what people thought of the
pricing really.

------
troymc
I went to the "SHOP" page and it lists several things, including:

\- Logo sticker for $2.95

\- Pre Order Now! for $40000.00

That "pre order" is for a 3D-printed house.

I can't decide. They are so similar!

~~~
schoen
Sounds a little like Tesla, where you can get a keyring or a wall charger
adapter

[https://shop.tesla.com/](https://shop.tesla.com/)

... although I was going to say you could also get a flamethrower, but
apparently that was The Boring Company rather than Tesla.

------
daenz
Videos? Demos? Walkthroughs? Testimonials from real people? For $40,000, they
should be inspiring much more confidence with their presentation.

~~~
randywmoore
duly noted. just wanted reactions to pricing. good feedback thank you. we need
funding to build the robot and print the first house or the "MVP" so yeh need
lots of funding to get to an mvp obviously.

------
randywmoore
We are Alpha Print and we 3D print homes & communities.

Hoping for feedback and if you're interested in helping us out lets us know.
We are seeking funding and donations to help us get to an MVP as soon as
possible. Our technology will help solve several issues especially with all of
the fires happening right now people need this more than ever.

~~~
nxc18
Is this legitimate? The website suggests that you aren't serious or focused.

I see a page of affiliate links, a library of books you're selling on Amazon
(only 3 of which appear to be available), and an energy drink with a very
unprofessional product description.

I also don't see _any_ evidence of prototyping or any reason to believe any of
your other claims.

Can you please provide any evidence or reason to trust you beyond ability to
set up a scammy godaddy website?

~~~
randywmoore
you can try one of our books? theyre mainly tools for startups, companies and
personal home use. amazon takes pretty much all of the money with KDP we get
barely $1 a book that gets corporate taxes taken on it so yeah not really a
money making thing it's more of a nice to have thing before investors try to
kill the ideas off before we've fully worked out what we want for the company.
it's focused on the 3D printed home and what we want to go with the home. so
even if you cant afford to buy a home you can still buy our furnishings and
publishings and support us that way. yes the energy drink is an inside joke
but a serious product we wanted to make later on for fun. We are veteran owned
btw. those claims are from already established metrics from the field of 3D
printed homes. standard material deposition rates and curing times. we dont
have a prototype? we need funding to build the prototype. so if you know
anyone who would be interested in helping to fund us we would greatly
appreciate it. and for a "scammy website" godaddy is terribly expensive i must
say so if you have better hosting suggestions or templated websites besides
godaddy or square im all ears $300+/year is not cheap when youre just starting
so yeah any help there would be great

------
dogma1138
Spam site check the links.

~~~
randywmoore
not spam but if you want ill add it in the recommended products section.

